# Can these 2 different species co-exist?



## StimiLove (Jan 21, 2012)

I have bought myself a large setup that will suit 2 lizards. I wanted 2 Western Bearded Dragons. But when little (as you all know) they can not be sexed. The odds of me buying 2 females is the same as buying a male and a female, so i dont want to take the risk. 
My question is: Could i have a bearded dragon co-exist with a western netted dragon? And if so, what if both species were males? Could they still get along?
Its a shame to waste such a love big cage, but i want to be reponsible and get it right from the moment go.
I dont want breeding dragons (aspecially if they are brother and sister). So i thought 2 differnt species would stop the babies from happening.

Any advice?

ta


----------



## ricky_91 (Jan 21, 2012)

i have all different species e.g.. blue tongue pair cunningham skink pair beardie pair pink tongue pair all in one pit out side with no problems


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 21, 2012)

the tank is 90 x 45 x 45. So its not really pit size  You reckon in a smaller space it could cause arguments?


----------



## Niall (Jan 21, 2012)

I have 4 adult Western Bearded Dragons housed with 3 adult Western Netteds, only problem I find is when it comes to feeding its hard to see if all 7 dragons got a feed.


----------



## ajandj (Jan 22, 2012)

no. I am assuming that cm's? If so, thats barely big enough for one dragon on his own


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 22, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> the tank is 90 x 45 x 45. So its not really pit size  You reckon in a smaller space it could cause arguments?



That's not really big enough to house one adult bearded dragon ...


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 22, 2012)

min 120x60x60 for an adult bearded dragon. IMO


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 22, 2012)

the dragons are western bearded dragons. Body is only 15 cm's long. Not the big central lizards. So 90 x 45 x 60 cm's is big enough.


----------



## Echiopsis (Jan 22, 2012)

If you dont want young, dont incubate the eggs? Its not really that big a deal is it? Or are you fundamentally against inbreeding even if no hatchlings come of it? :lol:


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 22, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> If you dont want young, dont incubate the eggs? Its not really that big a deal is it? Or are you fundamentally against inbreeding even if no hatchlings come of it? :lol:



in theory i can just discard the eggs, yes. But on a personal level, i can't destry life.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 23, 2012)

hahaha love how everyone thinks of the wrong sub species even when it clearly states Perth in your location. Pagona minor minor only get to 15cm as adults... Your cage is fine for 2.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 23, 2012)

Imo there is nothing wrong with freezing the eggs, nothing to feel bad about, the 'killing life' part would come in if you hatched the eggs but then discarded the babies. If it still isn't your thing then i'm sure someone on here would happily take the eggs off you.


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 23, 2012)

Snowman said:


> hahaha love how everyone thinks of the wrong sub species even when it clearly states Perth in your location. Pagona minor minor only get to 15cm as adults... Your cage is fine for 2.



glad some one can see that.


----------



## serpentine (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I have seen & read the word tank a bit on this site meaning fish tank. I remember back when I first started to research reptile husbandry back in 1999 that glass tanks are alot harder to regulate temperatures due to the fact that glass gains & looses heat very easily. There for maybe using more electricity to keep your pets warm & happy. Imo an enclosure should have 5 timber components 6-12 mm thick with a 5-6 glass front this should help regulate heating more efficiently. I hope this helps someone thinking about a new purchase or DIY which I prefer to do all part of the hobby for me. Bruce


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 26, 2012)

serpentine said:


> Hi I have seen & read the word tank a bit on this site meaning fish tank. I remember back when I first started to research reptile husbandry back in 1999 that glass tanks are alot harder to regulate temperatures due to the fact that glass gains & looses heat very easily. There for maybe using more electricity to keep your pets warm & happy. Imo an enclosure should have 5 timber components 6-12 mm thick with a 5-6 glass front this should help regulate heating more efficiently. I hope this helps someone thinking about a new purchase or DIY which I prefer to do all part of the hobby for me. Bruce



so you're saying 2 different species of lizards can or can't live together?


----------



## serpentine (Jan 26, 2012)

yes 2 different species of lizards can live together only if your set up suits both, temps., humidity, substrate, feeding habits & plenty of room for them to have there own space. your tank will be fine for a short time while you resource another. Tv cabinets make great enclosures cheap now because of flat screen tvs. Can be 2 tiered since beardy's like to climb. Bruce


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 30, 2012)

ive heard of people keeping those species together. however you can sex western bearded dragons at 3 months of age (the time it takes for them to be sold) if you take your time.


----------

